# London, UK to Athens, Greece - with minimum tolls



## manvan

Hello fellow travelers,
I am about to set off from London soon to drive the most direct route straight to Athens, Greece without having to pay a fortune in tolls.

Somebody at this link http://www.howto.co.uk/abroad/living-in-greece/getting_there_4/
says that the following route is the best:

Calais to Dunkirk, Lille, Mons, Namur, Luxembourg, Strasbourg, Basel, Luzern, Lugano, Como, Milan, Bologna.

After Bologna he suggests taking the ferry from Ancona to Patras but it is way expensive for my budget. So the last leg I put on google maps was Brindisi for the ferry to Patras.

Altogether 3085 kms and 39 hours of driving and ferry time, not including rests.

Has anybody done this trip and if you have any suggestions, please feel free!

Attached is the file I made in Google Maps for the journey.
thanks,
Phillip


----------



## musicbus

*Scotland to Brindisi*

Did the trip to Italy last year (lap of the map!) 
Milano to Brindisi about 600 miles 70 euros in tolls if I remember rightly.
We took the odd side trip down visiting the Peninsula Del Gargano Ostuni and Alberobello. Lots or aires and fantastic places to visit.

Definately go via luxembourg etc.

www.viamichelin.com is a great site for planning

have a great trip :arrow:


----------



## manvan

*re: Scotland to Brindisi*

thanks for the heads up! did you try to take the shortest route from Calais before Milan and if so, did you pay many tolls?


----------



## SaddleTramp

Done that trip a few times, Only difference is we don't travel on the Motorways so we didnt have any toll's to pay, we also didn't go straight there it usually lasts us at least 2 weeks to get there as we sightsee a lot.
The route you list is indeed the shortest as it is virtually a straight line.


----------



## Don_Madge

manvan said:


> Hello fellow travelers,
> I am about to set off from London soon to drive the most direct route straight to Athens, Greece without having to pay a fortune in tolls.
> 
> Somebody at this link http://www.howto.co.uk/abroad/living-in-greece/getting_there_4/
> says that the following route is the best:
> 
> Calais to Dunkirk, Lille, Mons, Namur, Luxembourg, Strasbourg, Basel, Luzern, Lugano, Como, Milan, Bologna.
> 
> After Bologna he suggests taking the ferry from Ancona to Patras but it is way expensive for my budget. So the last leg I put on google maps was Brindisi for the ferry to Patras.
> 
> Altogether 3085 kms and 39 hours of driving and ferry time, not including rests.
> 
> Has anybody done this trip and if you have any suggestions, please feel free!
> 
> Attached is the file I made in Google Maps for the journey.
> thanks,
> Phillip


Hi Phillip,

Done the trip numerous times over the years. The route you have is the best in winter time.

In January we paid €52.10 toll from Milan to Bari that included two night stops.

For the Italy - Greece ferry I would suggest using the short sea crossings from Bari/Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras.

Although camping on board officially ends on the 31st October

Endeavor Lines http://www.ferries.gr/endeavorlines/

Agoudimos Lines http://www.ferries.gr/agoudimos/

Those two lines will let you stay in your M/H on the overnight crossings, don't ask just do it.

European Seaways http://www.ferries.gr/european-seaways/
I have no personal experience of this company so I can't comment.

Ventouris Ferries would also allow you to use your van but I can't find any sailing details for 2010.

If you use Bari port don't use the sosta outside the port for an overnight stop use the car park in front of the Station Maritime inside the port complex.

At Brindisi one parks outside the port gates this is a very quiet location with plenty of trucks to keep you company.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Grizzly

This is the route we did last April (2010). It is the old RAC pre-autoroute one and was given to us by eddied on MHF.

Calais- Bethune-Arras-Soissons-Troyes-Dijon-Chalons sur Saone- Macon- Bourg en Bresse-Chambery-Modane-Lanslebourg-Mont Cenis- Susa(Italy) and then the roads alongside the motorways in a direct line to Ancona ie via Bologna. 

I would not go over the Mont Cenis pass in winter ( indeed, I don't think you would be allowed to) and the Frejus tunnel is expensive. There is a nice little campsite almost at the entrance at Modane and it is open in winter as it is a ski centre. I put it in MHF database.

This route is only 60 miles longer than our usual route which is Calais -Nancy- Kayersburg- Basel- Lucerne- Como- Milan and so on. That route is a lot faster hoever but has to include a Swiss vignette and tolls.

We used the camping-on-deck option with Anek from Ancona to Patras taking advantage of one of their special bargain offers which were advertised around this time last year. I don't think that will be available to you if you are going now but it might be worth ringing them up and haggling ! (They are available on Skype)

G


----------



## manvan

thankyou musicbus, don, grizzly and saddle tramp! 

most appreciate all your advice especially all the fine detail Don and Grizzly. I have to leave tomorrow and I am praying the snow is not going to fall too soon.
I guess if it did, plan B could be to head as far south in France as possible then go east, but it seems complicated and not necessarily avoiding snow.

I have not figured out where I am going to stay yet, but hope to do it in 5-7 nights. I guess my European Tom Tom will show campsites nearby. I am nowhere near prepared enough for the trip in terms of staying anywhere, but I have a deadline to reach in Athens.

Just one more question, the blue gas bottle in Britain is not exchangeable in Europe, correct? If I run out on this one, I will have to purchase a complete Euro one, or just change the fittings at the top of the bottle?

thanks once again. 
Phillip


----------



## Grizzly

manvan said:


> the blue gas bottle in Britain is not exchangeable in Europe, correct? If I run out on this one, I will have to purchase a complete Euro one, or just change the fittings at the top of the bottle?
> Phillip


Bon voyage Phillip:

Two things I would not rely on: a campsite open en route ( they seem to think the season ends in September on the continent) Download the aire de camping car POI from the internet- more likely to be open.

http://www.camping-car-occasion.net/gps-poi-camping-car.html

....and your blue gas bottle working. If, as I think, your blue gas bottle is full of butane then it does not vaporize in very cold weather and you will find yourself gas-less. Can you exchange it for a propane ( red) one before you go ?

Have a good trip and fingers crossed you don't get snow. Give our love to Greece !

G


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Phillip,

It's good advice from Grizzly about the gas bottle get a propane (red) bottle and you will be able to get it refilled in Athens.

This is the write up of our stay in Athens early this year.

For those planning a trip to Athens, this site is ideal for visiting all the city's attractions. The bus stop is close to the site entrance. It is also very convenient for Piraeus Port, 4 miles. 

Camping Athens 

GPS co-ords: N38.008590 E23.671996 

Large garden-type site with its entrance off an 8-lane dual carriageway. There is some road noise during the day but it's reasonably quiet at night. 

Only a very small part of the site was in use; there were six units during our short (19/20 March 2010) visit. 

The English-speaking staff were very helpful. 

Cost

Camper, two persons and electricity: 

Up to 31/03/2010 €28 per night 

After 31/03/2010 €29 per night. 

There are no discounts available but they do accept the plastic. 

This includes WiFi, with the best signal close to the office. 

Site Facilities

Toilets very good, showers adequate, all very clean. Could be stretched in high season. 

Shop and restaurant open in the high season. 

There are no washing machines available. 

Local Amenities

There are two supermarkets and an ATM within walking distance of the site. 

ATM: Turn left out of gate, Eurobank ATM on left, 10 minute walk. 

Small supermarket: Turn left out of gate, on left, 5 minute walk. 

Large AB Supermarket: Turn right out of gate, on right, 15 minute walk. 

LPG

LPG is available within 2 miles. 

GPS co-ords: N37.99304 E23.69742 

The BP filling station looks like a scrap yard. As you enter the site, the LPG pump is directly in front of you. We paid €0.69 per litre. 

While we were waiting our turn, they refilled a large Camping Gaz bottle and a local 13 kg bottle. They had a set of adapters that would fit most bottles, including Calor gas bottles. 

Observations 

When you drive out of the campsite you must turn right. Within 200 metres there is a set of traffic lights where you can do a u-turn. 

We have been in Greece now for five days and I've noticed that many filling stations do not now accept credit cards. 

Safe travelling. 

Don


----------



## nicholsong

Don (Madge)

Your reply to Phillip is fortuitous as I am just starting to plan my trip to Greece for next Spring as I understand that 'Camping Deck' gets booked out very quickly.

You mentioned that 2 Lines permit camping - 'don't ask just do it'. Are you referring to the official 'Camping Deck' or to any deck

Supplementary Q please. Some lines do not specify dimensions, just minibus, campervan, truck etc. My MH is 7m long, 2.3m wide and 3m high. How do I know what category to put it in?

If you prefer, please PM me 

Thanks Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge

Geoff,

The camping on board on the Venice - Patras route gets booked up very early.

The Ancona to Patras is easier but can get busy especially near Easter and in the high season.

The ferry companies on the shorter crossings are more relaxed about the camping on board than the larger ferry lines.

They usually put motorhomes on the half open deck which they use anyway for the C on B in the season along with the cattle floats and the refrigerated trucks.

Most ferry lines work only on the overall length so you will be in what ever class 7 metres falls in.

Check the ferry pricing structure as Endeavor lines is up to 6 metres.
6.1 metres to 8 metres and then over 8 metres.

Agoudimos lines is up to 5 metres. 5 to 7 metres then over 7 metres.

If I can be of further help please get back to me.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## manvan

thanks for the heads up on Athens Don and Grizzly. Fortunately I have local friends to look after me when I get there and on Crete too where I will be spending Christmas. I will be traveling around Crete and from memory I think I saw your blog about that trip so will look it up when the time comes.

Will try and get a red bottle tomorrow at Halfords in Dover, if not somewhere in France I guess.

Looks like intermittent 'light' snow for the next week in Europe which I guess I will not clear till I get to southern Italy.

cheers
Phillip


----------



## Don_Madge

manvan said:


> thanks for the heads up on Athens Don and Grizzly. Fortunately I have local friends to look after me when I get there and on Crete too where I will be spending Christmas. I will be traveling around Crete and from memory I think I saw your blog about that trip so will look it up when the time comes.
> 
> Will try and get a red bottle tomorrow at Halfords in Dover, if not somewhere in France I guess.
> 
> Looks like intermittent 'light' snow for the next week in Europe which I guess I will not clear till I get to southern Italy.
> 
> cheers
> Phillip


Phillip,

The info on Crete is HERE

Enjoy your trip, I wish I was joining you.

Don


----------



## trekki

*UK to Athens*

Hi Phillip
A bit of a trek from the west country hope all goes well on the journey dont forget all paper work.
Have a great journey
Bon voyage
Richard


----------



## nicholsong

Don 

Many thanks for useful ferry info.

Since they do not ask for height I assume that they do not have those mezzanine car deck like some ferries, which in Greece I have only seen on the Rafina Andros route

One busy summer w/e I watched a steady stream of cars load on Andros ,using two parrallel ramps, it took 57 mins. to load a ferry- I lost count of the cars after the first 200.

Thanks for offer of more help - I may get back to you later.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge

nicholsong said:


> Don
> 
> Many thanks for useful ferry info.
> 
> Since they do not ask for height I assume that they do not have those mezzanine car deck like some ferries, which in Greece I have only seen on the Rafina Andros route
> 
> One busy summer w/e I watched a steady stream of cars load on Andros ,using two parrallel ramps, it took 57 mins. to load a ferry- I lost count of the cars after the first 200.
> 
> Thanks for offer of more help - I may get back to you later.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

These photos were taken on the camper deck of Agoudimos Lines Ionian Sky in late December 05? We had the deck to ourselves and were plugged into the mains electric.

The trucks were all parked down below in what they refer to as the "Garage".



















These photos are of Margaret & Barry Williamson (Magbaz Travels) and us waiting at Brindisi we have the Timberland.



















This photo shows us parked up at Igoumenitsa port after overnight stop.










Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## nicholsong

Don 

Many thanks for photos. It all looks a bit lonely on board, but I think that will change by late March/April.

In bad weather do the Ferry Crew strap the vehicles down, if not I may take a couple of ratchet straps of my own. I used to fly the cross-channel car ferries and we strapped down on all flights, but that was more for the safety of the aircraft than the vehicles.

Again Thanks

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly

nicholsong said:


> In bad weather do the Ferry Crew strap the vehicles down,


In April on Anek they did not strap anything down, indeed there was not much provision to do so as the decks were completely smooth.

I suspect the problem is not so much with vehicles shifting as with water ingress knocking passengers off their feet. The decks are quite low down and, when rough, water will wash over the deck and back out the way it came in....taking small dogs and so on with it. I suspect this is the reason they won't let passengers travel on deck in winter.

There are also very heavy swing doors to the showers and loos and to the stairs up to the deck. They were pretty hard to get open in smooth weather, in a rough sea they could be lethal.

G


----------



## Don_Madge

nicholsong said:


> Don
> 
> Many thanks for photos. It all looks a bit lonely on board, but I think that will change by late March/April.
> 
> In bad weather do the Ferry Crew strap the vehicles down, if not I may take a couple of ratchet straps of my own. I used to fly the cross-channel car ferries and we strapped down on all flights, but that was more for the safety of the aircraft than the vehicles.
> 
> Again Thanks
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

Most of the ferries have provisions for chaining down vehicles, they often do when there are just semi trailers without the tractor unit. If you look closely in the top photo you can see the securing point on the deck.

The most I've ever seen with motorhomes is the wheels chocked.

If the weather is bad they will not let you sleep in the van, in winter you either wait for the better weather or pay for a cabin.

We have been very lucky, we have never had a really bad crossing were we were not allowed in the van.

Pre 1996 the camping on board was an all year round option. I think it was more to do with getting bums in cabins than bad weather.

Don


----------



## 113016

Trucks can and do slide around on Ferry's!
I am a retired International Trucker and I have been on a few ferry's when this has happened, luckily not very serious ones, but I have also seen the results of the bad ones.
I have been on a ferry when either a chain broke or more likely the air in the truck or trailers suspension leaked out, letting the trailer drop down and a chain then become loose and fall off.
Once a couple of chains fall off, the truck is left at the mercy of the sea and if the decks are wet they then slide around and bang into the next truck just like matchbox toys.
I have been there on an open decked freighter watching this happen and it is not a pretty sight!
I can say one thing and that is that I would not want to be between them.
Incidentally Don, not just semi trailers are chained down, but complete rigs!


----------



## Grizzly

Grath said:


> Trucks can and do slide around on Ferry's!
> !


I stand corrected !

G


----------



## 113016

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trucks can and do slide around on Ferry's!
> !
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected !
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Thanks Grizzly.
The worst two that I was involved with was one overnighter from Portsmouth to Caen and it was a Force 10/11 and just could not get into Caen It took 23 hours and eventually went to Cherbourg.
This was the Normandie Shipper a flat bottomed Brittany Ferry's freighter renowned for rolling but would sail when passenger boats would stay in port.
The other was Brittany Ferry's again coming back to Portsmouth on the night that all of the trees blew down in the New Forest.


----------



## manvan

*London to Athens - made it!*

Friends,
I made it OK to Athens 6 days ago, arriving on Tuesday midday, having departed London on the previous Friday morning 7 am - so just over 4 days. The biggest hold up was waiting all day to catch the Brindisi ferry at 6pm to Patras.

I rang the shipping line the day before to check on the price of a non-booked ticket to go to Calais or Dunkirk and was told it was only a few more pounds, about 33. Next day I am told at the terminal that its 102! Stung badly, I blew that, so got it 85 with another line that went to Dunkirk. It turned out that I had to go through there anyway.

Basically it was a race against the snow all the way as I knew that they could close the roads in the Swiss Alps if it got too heavy. So I drove about 12 hours a day stopping for a sleep every night.

All in all it was a very good run, very little traffic hold ups or road works. The freeways were confusing sometimes though with up to four different names, even with the TOMTOM.

I just made it through the Alps, they closed the roads a few hours after I got through, driving on snow on the freeway. It was snowing all the way down to a little past Milan. Then it turned into solid rain all the way down the Italian east coast.

Best part of the trip? The Lucerne Valley in Switzerland was simply sublime. I got to Patras in Greece to discover that Greece is not on my UK/Euro Tom Tom, but it was very easy and fast all the way into Athens. I got lost for an hour in Athens - its one of the most difficult places to find your way around! Then I found my destination.

If anyone has any clues about downloading free files for Greece (Tom Tom), please let me know. I played around with some torrents stuff, but it does not appear to work or you have to be a total nerd to get it working. Otherwise it appears that you have to pay about 40 pounds from the Tom Tom site.

Does anyone know if the Greek Tom Tom is in English?

Once again, thanks for all the helpful advice given. In the end I paid about E700 for the whole trip, including diesel, tolls, two ferries and food.


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi
We are in Greece at the moment and downloaded Eastern Europe for our Tom Tom which we could not load from the computer until we left Italy as for some reason we couldnt have Western and Eastern Europe both on the Sat Nav at the same time. We have selected English as the language and you can use transliterated text rather than Greek.

P+L


----------



## manvan

*tom tom files*

hi Peter and Linda, if you could send me the link as to where you downloaded the files, that would be great! Were they free?
P


----------

